

Life After Television, Revised by George Gilder from 1994 Forbes ASAP - skmurphy
http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~gaj1/tvgg.html

======
skmurphy
It's interesting to look back as preparation for looking forward. As a rule of
thumb, look back 2x to forecast x for Moore's Law driven industries, so
looking back 14 years and seeing what's changed will give an idea of how much
more will change in the next 7 years. Gilder's concluding paragraph:

It is companies that shun the PC of today in order to cater to the TV,
consumer electronics and telephone industries that will end up in luxury
backwaters. They will resemble the companies that catered to the mainframe
trade early in this decade, or those that catered to the horse business early
in this century. They may find exotic or intriguing niches. Yet just as the
real action was not at Churchill Downs or the Peapack Hunt Club but in
Detroit, the real action today--the source of wealth and power--is not at
Nintendo or Sega, Hollywood or QVC. It is in the scores of thousands of
computer and software companies that make up the industrial fabric of the
Information Age--the exhilarating new life after television.

